# Hummer Trio..



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Some Q&D shots of some not so common Hummer models.

IWC Edison Electronic, a recent bay find...large tungsten bombarded SS case..Cal 160...i have changed the day/date wheels to white ones...can't seem to find any colour coded ones in english...

Omega f300 Constellation 198.0027....Cal 1250, very unusual dial..

Bespoke Titus Cone.....made this one out of parts...using an Omega case and bracelet, Nickel plated ESA 9162, unbranded crown, with Titus dial, hands and caseback from the Titus 120m Diver and finished off with a Titus branded clasp...who knows..they may have even made this model themselves...



















Enjoy.

Keith


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Three nice examples,Keith! I like the idea of cobbling together bits to make a really nice watch. It gets those bits back into use and can result in a truly lovely watch. I have one Accutron where I did a similar

thing.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Three nice examples,Keith! I like the idea of cobbling together bits to make a really nice watch. It gets those bits back into use and can result in a truly lovely watch. I have one Accutron where I did a similar
> 
> thing.


IWC really appeals to me most-would like one of those!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the Titus, very cool B)


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I like the Titus, very cool B)


Ta very much...its a very rare peice you know....certainly the only one i have seen... :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Titus, very cool B)
> ...


_Hmmmmmmm _


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Keith. Love the IWC - very 70's! :afro:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

They're all very nice but that IWC looks very special.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

My IWC Edison says hello

This a great watch and really nice thing to wear!!

But wait, where is mine? OH that's right it is on my good Wifes wrist where it has been since the day I got it off you Keith!

Sigh :cry2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice trio that Keith enjoy.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

this is my least favorite watch in my collection, i had to have an electronic watchbut im not keen on the space view


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Keith :thumbsup:. I'm glad the others posters like the Titus and the IWC....'cause I like the F300 most. 

Would love to see a close up of that dial...what colour is it....golden brown ?? :huh:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Keith :thumbsup:. I'm glad the others posters like the Titus and the IWC....'cause I like the F300 most.
> 
> Would love to see a close up of that dial...what colour is it....golden brown ?? :huh:


Hard to explain Paul , sort dark brown edge mottled and fading in a golden brown........will attempt a close up shot tomorrow...

Had this f300 a while, but the crystal was cracked...couldn't seem to get a replacement...but some right case sets came up on Ebay... the one its in now 198.0027 with 20mm lugs, and a 198.0028 for the bar link bracelet, which i have from the original watch.

This case was listed as NOS, so i was quite excited...unfortunately one of the 4 screws for the bracelet has been snapped off in the thread, making the case unusable..i am hoping it can be drilled out..so for the time being i am having to put up with the strapper..


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


>


Hmmm... very, very nice Tom! Is there a watch I like that you don't own? :lol:

I'm a recent convert to hummers, having cellotaped my ear to a particularly pleasant Omega f300 belonging to Norfolk (Richard) last night. I couldn't how loud the hummmmm was. All I need to do now is buy one... :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> ...unfortunately one of the 4 screws for the bracelet has been snapped off in the thread, making the case unusable..


Got one of those myself. :sadwalk:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > ...unfortunately one of the 4 screws for the bracelet has been snapped off in the thread, making the case unusable..
> ...


...and me...   

Great set of hummers Keith!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice watches Keith, love that Omega. Very unusual

Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Really, really like the IWC, verrry nice


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Some Q&D shots of some not so common Hummer models.
> 
> IWC Edison Electronic, a recent bay find...large tungsten bombarded SS case..Cal 160...i have changed the day/date wheels to white ones...can't seem to find any colour coded ones in english...
> 
> ...


Keith

That IWC is a real stunner.....


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Many thanks for the comments.....the IWC is indeed something special, using the same case construction as the Omega Chrono's ( & Bucherer ) and also the Hard Metal Seamaster i have, i did think that these two shared the same case, but the IWC is quite a lot smaller.

Anyway, for those of you interested, well Paul at least...pics of the rather attractive f300 dial. I just love the bold, almost raised white script...



















Regards Keith.

PS. Arriving soon, scarce early quartz ... :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Anyway, for those of you interested, well Paul at least...pics of the rather attractive f300 dial. I just love the bold, almost raised white script...


Thanks Keith...I like that...don't change the aged crystal gasket...it matches the dial rather well. :tongue2:


----------

